# Looking for travel mates in August



## AlexanderSupertramp (Jun 3, 2011)

hi mates. i'm alex, 22, from Northern Italy leaving to Oz in August. I'll stay there for about a month so i'm looking for mates who want to travel around and who speak english, so i'll improve mine.


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Traveling*



AlexanderSupertramp said:


> hi mates. i'm alex, 22, from Northern Italy leaving to Oz in August. I'll stay there for about a month so i'm looking for mates who want to travel around and who speak english, so i'll improve mine.


*Hi Alexander and welcome. There will probably be many traveling to Australia as well that will be looking for someone to travel with.
It would help a bit if you will put in a post stating what areas you plan to visit and your first destination in Australia.

Gene 
*


----------



## bulbasur25 (Jun 22, 2011)

HEY Alex ... What part of Australia are u going to? .. Im going there in the middle of sept!..cheers!


----------



## AlexanderSupertramp (Jun 3, 2011)

Think i'll land in Perth as first, spend a couple of days there and then take the Indian Pacific to Adelaide. This is my route for now. See ya mates!


----------

